# Stomach Rumbles



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

Every morning whe I milk Sasha and I sit on her left side, I hear rumbling in her stomach. She is chewing her cud at this point, so...is this when she regurgitates her food back up to chew? It only lasts seconds at a time. Just curious!


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

As far as I am concerned the stomach rumbles are a good thing and mean the rumen is working along as it should. 

It is just like a horse, as long as you hear tummy rumbles they are good and no fear of colic


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

Yup, tummy rumbling is good.  It's usually just gut movements and such; don't know if it would be from cud chewing or not.... I always chuckle when milking my Nubian/Ober cross. She rumbles up a storm during milking! :laugh:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

rumbles, gurgles, fizzing, ocean sounds all good rumen activity. :greengrin:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep... that is a good Rumen....... that is a good thing.... :wink: :thumb:


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Mine do it when I get down to business milking.


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

> rumbles, gurgles, fizzing, ocean sounds all good rumen activity.


Oh yeah, gotta' love the ocean sounds, and the fizzing! :greengrin:


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

Thaks everyone! I figured it was a good thing.

Now I will really have to listen as I want to hear the ocean sounds!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:laugh: :thumbup:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Yep, it is a good sign, not a bad one :thumb:


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

well, I don't here the ocean yet. But, I do here water running over pebbles! Does that count?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

:thumb:


Itchysmom said:


> well, I don't here the ocean yet. But, I do here water running over pebbles! Does that count?


 :laugh:


----------

